# XML in SQL importieren



## phiLue (15. Jan 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Bibliothek mit der ich aus einer XML-Datei evtl eine Tabelle erzeugen kann und diese dann auch mit Hilfe solcher XML-Dateien mit Daten füllen kann. Hab sowas bisher leider nur ansatzweise in PHP gefunden, weiß einer ob es da auch was schoenes in Java gibt? Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mir hierbei helfen koennten.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus &'nd liebe Gruesse 
phiLue


----------



## frapo (16. Jan 2010)

Kommt vielleicht auch immer darauf an, mit welcher DB du konkret arbeiten möchtest. Beispielsweise stellt Oracle eine ganze Menge Funktionen zum XML-Handling bereit.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## phiLue (17. Jan 2010)

Am liebsten natürlich mit MySQL, allerdings bin ich auch für jede andere Datenbank offen. Wenn ihr einige Anregungen habt oder besser noch ein paar Infoseiten wäre das echt klasse, egal zu welcher Datenbank nun, nur muss es mein Problem lösen. :>


----------



## frapo (18. Jan 2010)

Was genau sind denn das für XML-Dateien? Sind die bereits 'vorbereitet', also darauf ausgerichtet, in einer DB angelegt und importiert zu werden(sprich: sind in den Dateien irgendwelche DDL-Anweisungen enthalten)? Oder sind es einfach irgendwelche Dateien, deren Inhalt man nun lieber in einer DB haben möchte? 

Je nachdem könnte dir möglicherweise XQuery weiterhelfen. 

Für Java noch spezieller vielleicht folgende links:
The Java Community Process(SM) Program - XQuery API for Java
Introducing XQJ: A Java API for XQuery

Gruß
frapo


----------

